

Scaling Up Your Venture Without Screwing Up - lelf
https://novoed.com/scaling-up-your-venture-without-screwing-up/

======
tlogan
Maybe the title should be "How to screw up sign up process by asking full
permissions to your Google Drive"? [1]

[1] just try sign up via Google Account

------
freejack
Would the title more accurately be "Sign up for a course that promises to
teach you how to scale your venture without screwing it up?"

------
farnazr
tlogan that's a good point. will separate out our auth from our doc connect.

The class is once in a lifetime from the best organizational behavior
professors at Stanford GSB.

